# Point Calculator



## ronkstevens (Feb 16, 2016)

Do they still have the point calculator that shows how many points you will need for a given fare? Is there a way to calculate this?


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 16, 2016)

I think it went away! Just test book some "what-if" reservations.

One nice part of the no longer available points calculator was that it would also tell you how many points you could earn for an entered dollar amount.


----------



## ronkstevens (Feb 16, 2016)

I tried to test book, but I can't find the screen that allows me to use points instead of paying. I'm even trying a short trip that I have more than enough points for just to see if it is blocked out if you don't have enough points


----------



## Ryan (Feb 16, 2016)

Click there:


----------

